# Wanchai Ferry Dinner Meal Kits



## Caslon (Feb 21, 2009)

Anyone tried these?  I was at Walmart and bought their Wanchai Sweet and Sour Dinner Meal Kit. $4.79 serves 6. You add the chicken. 

While they skimp with just a small can of pineapples/water chessnuts, I found it to be pretty tasty. Like I said, when you buy the chicken for it, pick up a bell pepper and a small can of Dole Pineapple Chunks.
Also, I plan to use pork cubes next time instead of chicken. 

The only negative is...when I fried the chicken pieces after coating it in their seasoned cornstarch, the coated chicken outside didn't retain any kind of subtle crispness after adding in the sweet and sour sauce. It basically just went soft.  I will try and fry it with more oil and hopefully the chicken pieces will have at least a tiny bit of crunch texture.

I hear the Spicy Chicken is VERY spicy as in hot.  Anyone tried the Kung Pao Chicken?  I think I'll try that next.

WanchaiFerry.com has a printable $1.00 off coupon and also a pdf file for a refund if you didn't like their product.

I liked it because it had a hint of authentic Chinese flavor instead of just being
sweetened/soured corn syrup like so many other brands.


----------



## NYCGayTranslator (Feb 22, 2009)

I was in Wanchai (in Hong Kong) in December, I don't think this would ever be on sale there.
The breading falling off the chicken is pretty common.  I've experienced that in Chinese restaurants in Turkey, Florida, New York, and even in China, even though it is not a native dish to China.


----------



## Caslon (Feb 22, 2009)

Their seasoned cornstarch mix could use something to actually make the fried
meat pieces get puffier... having some sort of crispier texture once you add the sweet n sour sauce.

That slight coating texture crunch is what makes Sweet and Sour pork/chicken authentic.
No way around that once you pour in the sweet and sour sauce.  It softens whatever their cornstarch and frying in oil did.

Still...not bad.


----------

